# Victor #1s



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

i got some victor#1s that i found will they work 4 **** oh yeah they is long springs


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I wouldnt recomend it, but I've never tried catching ***** in #1 longsprings. You may be able to use them on drowners and be ok but I would go with a #1 1/2 coil spring or #11s will work.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

they work for me. i have caught a few **** with #1 long springs.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks i just found them and i dont tra muskrats and i was just wanderin do you think it would hurt to try


----------

